# Fin Rot pictures?



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yo yo yo, everyone.

Im looking for pictures of fin rot (in all stages, mild to severe) as well as regrowth, for a site as well as to show other members of this site who need reference. It might also help people recognize fin rot via the photos posted, rather than us all flail around looking for them, hah. (Its hard finding relevant searches on google about them to show! :c)

If anyone has any clear photos of the above that they are willing to allow me to use or re-distribute on this site as well as my own, I would appreciate it.

I of course will give proper credit, just PM me with the name you want credited and I will send the link to said credit for your validation <3
If you want it to only stay on this site, just put that with the picture  

Everything will help, goodness knows we get tons of fin rot questions here!

Please only post your own photos.

Oh thank you guys! 

And, if youre looking for fin rot help, Im sure someone will be happy to aid you, including myself.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Great idea! I've got a CT "rescue" with "minor" finrot (I hardly noticed (his fins are dark), except his fins look like he got a nice little" haircut"!) I'll try to get pics tomorrow


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you!

Im actually looking for minor ones to show another member right now >~<" Even with "minor" rot typed into google, you still get nothing for pics. Baahghhh


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I know! It's frustrating! I'm sure that's what it is though because I held him up to the light and sure enough the tips have a black/gray tinge to 'em...I think most novice owners wouldn't have noticed because he's active and" healthy." So more pics will definitely help!


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

yangtze with very slight fin rot:



















compaired to his fully healthy fins:










(hard to tell, but here there is no splitting or "veining" on the ends)


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't get a good picture...I'll try harder, but he's skittish and moves too much


----------



## Veronica (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm thinking it's even harder with a crown.....their tails/fins seem to have somewhat that shape to them naturally (at least mine does - I think it's CT; have to check the other forum again ;o)


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Well you can see the black edges and his fins are much shorter than they should be...has nothing to do with the splits in his tail.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Sparrow, that actually just looks like tailbiting ! (Which is good..and bad lol)

Thank you all, I appreciate it. Any pictures are helpful, that way we can just reference this when people need help instead of scrambling about x_x


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

This is my female betta I got it today from my LFS, bought 2 for the price of 1 cus she has fin rot.

She's extremely shy, in every possible way so it's hard to get a good photo, specially without batteries on my cams, is like "turn on, take photo, battery dies" lol!

But you can actually see it, it's the start of fin rot and she doesn't have all her colours yet, she's still a fry ;3

Besides, I don't want to stress as much, she's eating and everything, but I would also be stressed in a big tank with nothing but a plant pot ;V!

End of the anal fin and all the caudal fin btw;


----------



## Genesis (May 23, 2011)

I _think_ my guy has finrot. Hopefully these are helpful, if he does have it.
1, 2


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Sparrow, that actually just looks like tailbiting ! (Which is good..and bad lol)
> 
> Thank you all, I appreciate it. Any pictures are helpful, that way we can just reference this when people need help instead of scrambling about x_x


back when i posted this everyone said that it didn't look like finrot also..BUT, his tank was right by my eye level, and i looked at him all day long. i never one saw him bite his tale. but the splits and the darker vein like marks, were not there when i got him, and eventually went away as well, so...i don't know. and they first showed up after i missed a water change day. when his tank was sparkly clean, they were not like this. but i could be wrong i suppose.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Genesis said:


> I _think_ my guy has finrot. Hopefully these are helpful, if he does have it.
> 1, 2


you know, genesis, it might be finrot, but it may just be too that he has transparent tips to his fin coloring. i do see some little bit of black on the very tips, but it's hard to tell. but if you are referring to the non-red part of his fins, that just looks like he has transparent edges~


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

That's not fin rot, no. (yay!)

And Sparrow, tailbiting is characterized by those small U shaped nips from the tail. They do it fasstt, so even on a whiz break, the fish could have done it. Ive had a few biters, but never once saw them do it. I think while I was around they wouldnt, and if/when I left, well. Tail time!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Btw, thank you. Ill probably use them in showing how tricky it is to differentiate B:


----------



## Genesis (May 23, 2011)

It's not? 
That's great! I noticed they were looking like they were deteriorating, but it was only a one-time thing. Maybe he was biting or something, then. He does have a few torn spots, and he was in a bowl with nothing to entertain him for awhile.
Well, hopefully they were still helpful, haha.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> And Sparrow, tailbiting is characterized by those small U shaped nips from the tail. They do it fasstt, so even on a whiz break, the fish could have done it. Ive had a few biters, but never once saw them do it. I think while I was around they wouldnt, and if/when I left, well. Tail time!


hm...well that is interesting! and would make more sense actually, because, like i said, i missed only one water change. =( and i thought that gave him fin rot. 



PewPewPew said:


> Btw, thank you. Ill probably use them in showing how tricky it is to differentiate B:


oh good, well i'm glad it will be of some use. ^_^


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah! I doubt one missed change would do your fish's fins in, save if it'd been injured or super stressed out. The bacteria is always present that can initiate the rot, its a matter of how much (caused by bad tank keeping) and/or a weak or hurt fishie.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I beleive this is fin rot. I saved him from walmartz in april.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have an entire album of Nino's fin rot, day by day on my homepage. Feel free to use it


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here are a few, I don't know what it is, the ends of his fins look crimped but they are perfectly clear.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you, everyone! And yes, Id say that's Wuuuhhhlmurt fin rot. D;


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

and










Willy's finrot, compared to... lemme see if i can find it. XD 










This. ^^; The rot is gone now, just have to wait for it to start growing again.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! Great pics!


----------



## ale89 (Apr 1, 2011)

here is one of when his fin rot was at its worst, its all gone now & he is regrowing his fins, but i dont have a picture of it.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Great Pic!


----------

